# TNT: Coconut Red Lentils



## Zereh (Apr 27, 2011)

This is making my house smell great. It's one of our favorites:

*Coconut Red Lentils*

1 1/2 c red lentils
1 can coconut milk
1 can of tomatoes (fire roasted or Rotel style are what I use, during the summer I use fresh and cook them along with the onions)
2 c vegetable or chicken stock
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 onion, finely chopped
1 red chili, chopped (I like to use a jalapeno for warmth + a Fresno for color)
2 T oil
1 t tumeric
mint leaves (or cilantro, which I prefer)
salt & pepper

Heat your dutch oven over med heat. Add oil and then saute onions, garlic and peppers until they're soft and tanslucent. Add the tumeric powder and cook another minute.

Add lentils, tomatoes, coconut milk, stock and bring to boil. Reduce heat to simmer and cook until the lentils break down and become creamy.

Add salt and pepper to taste. 

It's great over brown rice. Or white. Or alone! =P


----------



## GB (Apr 27, 2011)

That sounds delicious. Copying and pasting. Thanks!


----------



## GB (Apr 28, 2011)

About how long does this take to cook Zereh? I am trying to figure out if I can make this Friday after work or if I should wait unti Saturday when I have more time. I bought everything I need for it yesterday. I could not find red lentils though so I had to settle for green.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 28, 2011)

Takes about 45 minutes total. 15 minutes to chop and get onions soft and then about 30 minutes for simmering time.


----------



## GB (Apr 28, 2011)

Perfect. This will be dinner tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 28, 2011)

It sounds delicious 

except for adding lentils


----------



## Zereh (Apr 29, 2011)

taxlady said:


> It sounds delicious  except for adding lentils



haha


----------



## elaine l (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe.  Going to pick up all the ingredients for this tomorrow. Can't wait to try it.

GB, as I recall you live near me (sort of)  I find red lentils at Whole Foods.


----------



## GB (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Elaine. The closest WF is about a half hour from me in my parents town. Next time I visit I will be sure to stop by and pick some up.


----------



## GB (May 2, 2011)

I made this tonight and it was a huge hit. This is definitely going into heavy rotation. I left out the hot pepper as I am the only one in the house who eats spicy stuff. It was great without, but I think I may add some to mine separately next time. I bet it is great that way. I used cilantro instead of mint. Next time I think I will leave it out. I am a huge cilantro fan, but it just didn't work for me in this dish. I wonder if leaving the hot pepper out made the cilantro not work for me. I think that might be a possibility. It was so delicious though. I can't wait to eat it again. Thanks Zereh.


----------



## VRecipes (May 20, 2011)

Zereh said:


> This is making my house smell great. It's one of our favorites:
> 
> *Coconut Red Lentils*
> 
> ...



This sounds DELICIOUS. I can almost taste it already!


----------

